# Aurora Spindrift (Polar Lights re-issue)



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Just finished this one for a buddy of mine. Mostly out of the box. Certainly wouldn't mind seeing it re-issued again, nice kit even with the known inaccuracies.





































Tory


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Bravo! Well done! A masterful job, Tory! I like the glossy showroom finish, the color and extra reenforcment built into the lower hull, and the nice custom built display stand!!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL WORK!:thumbsup:


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes really beautifull work! I also like the custome stand you added.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Really nice finish and painting detail. Thanks for showing it.


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

Really nice work:thumbsup: give me inspiration to start mine.


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Beautiful paint job!!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Awesome!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Impressive paint job!


----------



## Dale Stringer (Oct 25, 2010)

fantastic work!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Thank you for the kind words. I'm glad you all like it.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

That is a great job :thumbsup: It looks like it was built for fun 

In my book it will always be in my top 5 of the classic Aurora kits.

The Spindy & Moon Bus where my favs.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Really nice work! Very clean paint job!! Could care less about the "inaccuracies!" That's one good looking ship! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Outstanding! What a finish!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Not one of my favorite vehicles but that is a fantastic build Tory. To be honest I may even look into getting one now. Great paint job and the interior detailing is perfect. Now do you display it opened up or covered up???

Bob K.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks great! Doesn't get any better than that :thumbsup:


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

rkoenn said:


> Now do you display it opened up or covered up???
> 
> Bob K.


I would display it closed up myself but since it was a gift for a friend I'll have to ask him how he is going to display it. Most likely closed since it looks better that way.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Well done! Nice finish and a great stand to display it. I have one of these on the shelf myself but haven't gotten around to building it yet.


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Aurora Brat, that had to be one of the finest Spindrifts I have ever seen! Perfect paint job. What color/brand did you use on the hull? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, she's a beauty! Always one of my favorite kits, one of Aurora's best!

One thing I always wondered about it though. Why did they have Betty in one of the pilot's seats??? I got some model train figures, painted them and put all them all in their proper seats!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Sonett said:


> Aurora Brat, that had to be one of the finest Spindrifts I have ever seen! Perfect paint job. What color/brand did you use on the hull? Thanks for sharing.


Thanks! The hull color is Model Master International Orange. The large stripe is Model Master aircraft gray and the thin stripes are Testors gray in the little square bottles.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Chuck Eds said:


> Wow, she's a beauty! Always one of my favorite kits, one of Aurora's best!
> 
> One thing I always wondered about it though. Why did they have Betty in one of the pilot's seats??? I got some model train figures, painted them and put all them all in their proper seats!


Thanks Chuck Eds! Yeah I was wondering the same thing when I was building it. If anything she should be the one standing while the other two figures should be seated. Great idea using model train figs. What scale did you find that worked? I think the kit scales out to around 1/64 which would be "S" scale.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

I knew it was one of the train scales but couldn't remember which one, so I guess it must have been "S" because they fit perfectly.

The figures I got were unpainted so it was pretty easy to get them all looking like they're supposed to. The only one I couldn't get was Chipper!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW!.. what a brilliant paint job on this kit!.. one of the best iv'e seen 10/10!


----------

